# Can bees make comb and honey from sugar water



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Sunflower roots go down a long way and hopefully finding some moisture to produce nectar with, but the less rain, the less nectar from blooming plants oftentime. The bees can draw comb and and store the syrup tho I don't think you can call it honey except in China. If they take 1:1 syrup chances are they need it. But don't give them too much or they will plug up all their drawn frames with it and leave the queen no place to lay eggs. I take it you are still drawing foundation. Move a frame of foundation into the center of the brood nest and when it is drawn out and the queen is laying in it, repeat the process. I would recommend you feed the bees inside the hive so every robbing hive in the area doesn't get your syrup and then rob out your colonies for good measure. Good luck.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

The bees will draw wax and make honey that is fine for the bees but not for resale.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

They can build comb and store sugar water in it...


----------



## lazy shooter (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I just want to keep my bees in good shape for next year. They really did well in April and the first half of May, but since then they are not making any additional honey and brood. 

I have some quart jar feeders that fit into the slotted hive opening. They allow the bees to feed from inside the hive, but the feeder does restrict the hive opening quite a bit. Is this a problem?

I don't wish to be pain in the butt on this forum, but I'm a semi retired petroleum engineer just wanting to have some fun with the bees and maybe give something back.

Lazy


----------



## lazy shooter (Jun 3, 2011)

As additional information, our daily temperatures are 100 degrees F or slightly higher and the humidity is hanging around 20 percent. With our severe shortage of spring rain, our brush and flowers are stressed. Our area goes through this every summer, but it usually occurs in August and the first half of September.


----------



## valleyman (Nov 24, 2009)

If you are talking about the plastic quart jar feeders that goes into the entrance, then throw them away. they will only cause you more problems. Your stronger hives will begin to rob from you weaker hives. they won't stop with just the jar, they will continue to rob until there is nothing left. Not only your hives but your neighbors or even feral hives will be robbing your hives. They are just an invitation for robbing. I'm amazed the are still selling the junk. Guess they make a good profit off of them.
I suggest that you use some kind of enclosed top feeder, reduce your entrances down to a 3/8'x3/8' opening, allowing your guard bees to fight off intruders. I would think that you are in a dearth and that makes robbing much worse. Do a search on the home page and you can get several ideas on top feeding Good Luck!!


----------



## jeremynj (Feb 17, 2011)

"Move a frame of foundation into the center of the brood nest and when it is drawn out and the queen is laying in it, repeat the process."


I have a hive with 3-4 frames drwn out and filled with sugar water honey, is there any reason to put an empty frame inbetween 2 drawn frames or should I just let the bees move to the next frame on their own ?


----------



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

lazy shooter said:


> Do I need to feed. If so, will the bees draw comb and make honey from sugar water?
> 
> This is my first experience with bees.
> 
> Lazy



Bee can make comb from sugar water but not honey just my $0.02



BEE HAPPY Jim 134


----------



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

If you want to use those entrance feeders that you have just set them on the inner cover with an empty box around them and a top cover on it. They cause real problems if you use them in the entrance opening. Jim


----------

